# Dying Light



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

A new game from WB and Techland.

Its Left for dead + Dead island + Mirrors Edge... And it looks awesome. Checkout it out.

E3 Trailer
[Youtube]Mk6BBoTnsuE[/Youtube]

Gameplay footage
[Youtube]J2TSCZqcjR0[/YouTube]


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow this is seriously l4d + mirror's edge + dead island. trailer is good. hope they change the movement from dead island, it makes me sick.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2013)

first video's ending....biggest WTF momemt !!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

yes the parkour movements are seamless...much like Mirrors Edge...also loved the way when it changes to slo-mo whenever you turn back


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks nice but not exited at all for some unknown reasons.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Looks nice but not exited at all for some unknown reasons.



they have a mix of tank and charger combined, looks like the concept team was made majorly of Indians, they copied all concepts and ideas and converted them into one.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

And thats why I am not very exited. Many games have tried to take the best from many games and incorporate into single but they failed.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll get this on PS4. Gameplay video looked great, especially the night horror.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll suggest you to not to rush in buying the game. Just see the reviews and all and then decide.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I'll suggest you to not to rush in buying the game. Just see the reviews and all and then decide.



Its coming in 2014
there is a long time for that


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

True that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks good and game play also looks ok. I would buy this game, no matter what critics say.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope the game proves to be as good as trailer.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 16, 2013)

^^ just watch the gameplay , it freaking awesome . lfd2 with better graphics .


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2013)

good night, sweet prince


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

I liked free running part more... Also the environment is well detailed


----------



## Gollum (Aug 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I liked free running part more... Also the environment is well detailed



will look good on ps4


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2013)

graphics & environmental physics looks good...


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 17, 2013)

The only thing that can save this game from a flop, is adding the RPG elements. A zombie game without RPG elements can be boring.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The only thing that can save this game from a flop, is adding the RPG elements. A zombie game without RPG elements can be boring.



Implement them wrong and you screwed the game.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



amjath said:


> Big, more gameplay even after completing mission, Excellent graphics and audio. Few things might looks/seems repetitive. All the location discovery makes different but sometimes feels bored. Overall game and storyline are worth playing even if you played or not played fc3
> 
> BTW there are decision making in between main mission which can help you extend the gameplay more



Got Dying Light. FC4 is a little over the budget. I liked the gameplay video. I have FC3 but never completed it because of that crap Uplay.


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*

^ okay, how's dying light


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



amjath said:


> ^ okay, how's dying light



It's fun, esp the free running through the city. Night time is scary when hunters spawn to hunt you.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



Faun said:


> Got Dying Light. FC4 is a little over the budget. I liked the gameplay video. I have FC3 but never completed it because of that crap Uplay.



dying light is on PC as well?


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



Gollum said:


> dying light is on PC as well?



Yeah. I don't console.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



Faun said:


> It's fun, esp the free running through the city. Night time is scary when hunters spawn to hunt you.



Wait, are Hunters AI or a faction of available online characters which we can choose in beginning?


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



Piyush said:


> Wait, are Hunters AI or a faction of available online characters which we can choose in beginning?



Hunters are special type of zombies, like bloodsucker, but they can close in the distance between you and them pretty fast. You cannot outrun once seen by them. Have to use tactics, UV light and other sort of distractions and evade the pursuit. 
*i.imgur.com/LPFZydW.jpg

I will move these posts to dying light thread then.

In online mode Players can invade as Hunters.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



Faun said:


> Hunters are special type of zombies, like bloodsucker, but they can close in the distance between you and them pretty fast. You cannot outrun once seen by them. Have to use tactics, UV light and other sort of distractions and evade the pursuit.
> *i.imgur.com/LPFZydW.jpg
> 
> I will move these posts to dying light thread then.
> ...



sounds very interesting. I will get it for piratc


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



Faun said:


> Hunters are special type of zombies, like bloodsucker, but they can close in the distance between you and them pretty fast. You cannot outrun once seen by them. Have to use tactics, UV light and other sort of distractions and evade the pursuit.
> 
> I will move these posts to dying light thread then.
> 
> In online mode Players can invade as Hunters.



Waah, now it seems interesting. 
One more thing, when players invade as hunters, how does that work exactly? When a new game is started, does it asks us to choose human/ hunter ? OR anyone can join game as hunter at any point of time when its night time?

And its 50$ right? I gotta wait for a sale then since recently purchased GTA 5


----------



## iittopper (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Far Cry 4*



Piyush said:


> Waah, now it seems interesting.
> One more thing, when players invade as hunters, how does that work exactly? When a new game is started, does it asks us to choose human/ hunter ? OR anyone can join game as hunter at any point of time when its night time?
> 
> And its 50$ right? I gotta wait for a sale then since recently purchased GTA 5



Zombie mode has different save file than single player . Its a separate mode apart from Single player . So you can play both whenever you want . Zombie mode is similar to Watch Dog Multiplayer . you invade other people game or someone invade your single player session . Its very fun 4vs1 mode .


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Waah, now it seems interesting.
> One more thing, when players invade as hunters, how does that work exactly? When a new game is started, does it asks us to choose human/ hunter ? OR anyone can join game as hunter at any point of time when its night time?
> 
> And its 50$ right? I gotta wait for a sale then since recently purchased GTA 5



It's 999 on FK and Amazon. No need to shell out $50.

Anyone can join as hunter in your world to hunt you down. You can set the time of day , frequency of day and other parameter for invasions. The objective is to destroy hunter's nest. I just played once.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone else playing this apart from Faun regularly or more often these days? 
Need some more feedback about this game before I order it. Or I'd have to tune in to Twitch soon to check it out.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2015)

Few screenshots, reached finale
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7639/16635758870_6c1b99bc03_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8700/16635622068_29981de422_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8716/16822865851_f0c59b2f16_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7615/16201675284_dbf0b5eaa1_b.jpg

Unused potential
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7589/16636184528_ca155fedc1_b.jpg

Something happened
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8751/16200690954_089d76b52f_b.jpg

baby don't scream, plz
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7636/16797139466_87813efc6d_b.jpg

Symmetrical mutilation
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7624/16797034166_be6deb22ca_b.jpg

Second open world, there is no fast travel between this and first world. Could have been awesome, don't want to go through sewers again
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8696/16615589327_38f0d44460_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8568/16824139765_7423225e4c_b.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Mar 16, 2015)

holy **** when do we get guns ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2015)

iittopper said:


> holy **** when do we get guns ?



Soon, during school mission.

- - - Updated - - -

Model city
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8612/16639269640_1ecdd6ae5c_b.jpg

Vehicle trap
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8628/16639141448_24aca4d21b_b.jpg

Hunter close-up
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8738/16204482624_c65cd78cea_b.jpg

Most dreaded area, ran for my life
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8729/16207049383_539f21bdbe_b.jpg

Yeah, he dead
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7587/16825947052_903260da9e_b.jpg

Climb up, one of the tallest tower
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8574/16207106693_10f4d0a229_b.jpg

Cool weather
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8730/16207162183_ef1d191437_b.jpg

Virals, agile little low on health zombies
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7607/16641736959_118daecec8_b.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Mar 16, 2015)

ISME multiplayer hai kya?
can my Desktop PC run it? 
amd a4 3.4GBz dual core
Nvidia GT640 1GB
4GB ram
@1360x768


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2015)

Gollum said:


> ISME multiplayer hai kya?
> can my Desktop PC run it?
> amd a4 3.4GBz dual core
> Nvidia GT640 1GB
> ...



Yeah, multilayer co-op 4 people. But it's good as singleplayer due to awesome gameplay.

My graphics card is 560Ti
8GB RAM

You may have to lower setting a bit.


----------



## amjath (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow the screens looks damn good, i will give it a try


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Mar 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, multilayer co-op 4 people. But it's good as singleplayer due to awesome gameplay.
> 
> My graphics card is 560Ti
> 8GB RAM
> ...


What settings and FPS for you in 560Ti, and at approx what % your view distance it set?
View distance is the major FPS dropper in this game


----------



## iittopper (Mar 16, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> What settings and FPS for you in 560Ti, and at approx what % your view distance it set?
> View distance is the major FPS dropper in this game



I am also using 560ti . Setting is medium-high with medium draw distance @1080p . Game looks awesome visually . Probably the best looking zombie game . Performance is definitely improved with the newest patch released few days ago .


Also look like vehicle is coming in the game . Cant wait


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2015)

Settings for
560Ti
8GB RAM
i2500k 

I haven't done any optimization. Game looked good in the first setting. Don't like blur so turned off that.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7635/16213255743_71bcd229b3_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7608/16210845234_d7cc8695ce_b.jpg

Zombie dancing, funny easter egg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7630/16807302556_a9a1f86e89_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8725/16213212013_702be1057d_b.jpg

Alan Wake ?
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7640/16210860714_dafaaefc24_b.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 25, 2015)

playing co-op in tunngle. Anyone up?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Settings for
> 560Ti
> 8GB RAM
> i2500k
> ...



just for the head up , do try no chromatic abberation + no film grain(optional) mod . Also with sweetfx game looks more richer .


----------



## Gollum (Mar 26, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> playing co-op in tunngle. Anyone up?



downloading at 50KBps


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> downloading at 50KBps



Ludicrous speed, you got there


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2015)

iittopper said:


> just for the head up , do try no chromatic abberation + no film grain(optional) mod . Also with sweetfx game looks more richer .



Already reached the finale. I have this habit of not completing games after reaching the finale. ALIEN Isolation, Dark Souls 2 DLC and now this.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks nice as expected. Devs are same as Dead Island so co-op would be good, in DI also they didn't disappoint.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Looks nice as expected. Devs are same as Dead Island so co-op would be good, in DI also they didn't disappoint.



yep Coop is very much fun if you play with 3 other friends . The parkour system is awesome (like mirror edge) and you can kill enemies in no of unique ways which makes the game much more fun and interesting . Also the unlock system is really cool .


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 27, 2015)

iittopper said:


> yep Coop is very much fun if you play with 3 other friends . The parkour system is awesome (like mirror edge) and you can kill enemies in no of unique ways which makes the game much more fun and interesting . Also the unlock system is really cool .



Agreed. Surviving a cold black night with three others, chased, hunted by spotters and hunters while raining, running and climbing to find a safehouse! Awesome thrill.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just finished main story and found out this amazing Easter egg.

*i.imgur.com/cPf0HO1.png

*i.imgur.com/XfqWaeX.png

*i.imgur.com/WGOD2ey.png

*i.imgur.com/IdRVC6W.png

*i.imgur.com/RNEwJhQ.png

*i.imgur.com/dYxK0h4.png

*i.imgur.com/hzP6Rmi.png

*i.imgur.com/0zSMJAm.png


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

plants vs zombies


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah right!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2015)

Started. 

i can see this will take a long chunk of my time now 

very very nice and polished game with great gameplay!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Started.
> 
> i can see this will take a long chunk of my time now
> 
> very very nice and polished game with great gameplay!!



You will see that your free running skills will get seamless once you unlock and upgrade the perks. The game gets so much a free running experience later.

Good luck, good night, for the initial levels


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2015)

its running quite good on my 960 with med details. on high, it feels quite a lot choppy. :\

yes, while starting out in the open after the safe house, it is extremely difficult to free run seamlessly. a lot like when starting out with Assassin's Creed for the first time; not finding ways to get to rooftops, falling down from rooftops, not finding pathways between two roofs etc etc.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> You will see that your free running skills will get seamless once you unlock and upgrade the perks. The game gets so much a free running experience later.
> 
> Good luck, good night, for the initial levels



How is the flow of the game? Is it linear/ sequential/ or do-what-you-want-while-doing-story-quests?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> its running quite good on my 960 with med details. on high, it feels quite a lot choppy. :\
> 
> yes, while starting out in the open after the safe house, it is extremely difficult to free run seamlessly. a lot like when starting out with Assassin's Creed for the first time; not finding ways to get to rooftops, falling down from rooftops, not finding pathways between two roofs etc etc.


960 is high end card. Are you playing on 1080p ?
Post the details of setting.



Piyush said:


> How is the flow of the game? Is it linear/ sequential/ or do-what-you-want-while-doing-story-quests?


Main quest. Side quests. And you can free roam anytime over entire map. There are quarantine zones where you can enter and fight. There are hidden tunnels infested with different zombies.

At the end when you get to the last mission, the game tells you that there is no turning point after that. So you can pretty much delay the last mission until you have done other things in the game.

Watch a gameplay video. Nights are scary. Days not so.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 12, 2015)

Any legit game owner here?


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Any legit game owner here?



Yep, what do you want to ask ?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yep, what do you want to ask ?


Nothing, just wanted to try co-op.
Just bought a copy, lemme know if you and anyone else is interested in co-op. Right now getting the hang of this game.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 14, 2015)

OK, Dying Light campaign is very good and very gripping, specially at night.
But the real fun is the co-op and hunter mode. Had lots of fun playing co-op today. I am officially loving this game.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 14, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> OK, Dying Light campaign is very good and very gripping, specially at night.
> But the real fun is the co-op and hunter mode. Had lots of fun playing co-op today. I am officially loving this game.



which platform are you playing it on?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2015)

Gollum said:


> which platform are you playing it on?



He is playing on PC.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 14, 2015)

^^ This


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2015)

It has incredibly well done gameplay mechanics.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 15, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> OK, Dying Light campaign is very good and very gripping, specially at night.
> But the real fun is the co-op and hunter mode. Had lots of fun playing co-op today. I am officially loving this game.



how many players coop is there?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 15, 2015)

4 Players maximum. Fifth can join as zombie.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 15, 2015)

anyone willing to coop over tunngle??


----------



## DDIF (Jul 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> anyone willing to coop over tunngle??


Nope , Just legit stuff.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> anyone willing to coop over tunngle??



m there.......


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 16, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> m there.......



see you on sunday. 

confirm that you have version 1.6.1. else you wont be able to coop with me.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 26, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Dying Light: The Following and season pass prices are going up


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> anyone willing to coop over tunngle??



I got 1.6.1, give me steps on how to coop.. ill do it


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I got 1.6.1, give me steps on how to coop.. ill do it



i tried. didnt work for me. 

you can search on tunngle dying light forum for the steps.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 7, 2015)

*gematsu.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Dying-Light-Enhanced-Ann.jpg​
Dying Light's The Following expansion will launch 9th February 2016, Polish developer Techland has announced, alongside - as well as included within - a newly unveiled Enhanced Edition of the game. This is for all three formats: PC, PS4, Xbox One.

The Enhanced Edition does what a Game of the Year Edition would typically do - bundle the game and all downloadable content - but with added relish. The enhancements and added extras apparently took half-a-year to create.

The enhancements include:

Nightmare difficulty setting
Legend system
Bounties system
New Parkour moves
New enemy attacks and behaviours
Enhanced facial expressions
New NPC models
Improved human enemy AI
Improved volatile AI
Greater firearm variety
HUD and video filter customisations
Audio upgrades
Gameplay quality improvements
Console performance upgrades
Overall game look and feel improvements
#DrinkForDLC Content
Those enhancements are available to any one who owns the game. You'll be able to download them as a patch if you own the game already, or they'll come with the Enhanced Edition itself - it would be jolly strange if they did not.

Also included in the Enhanced Edition are DLCs The Following, The Bozak Horde mode, the Be the Zombie mode, the Cuisine & Cargo challenge missions, the Ultimate Survivor Bundle, and all the content updates released to date. It's a $60 game, so a full-priced game.

The Following expansion is available either alone or as part of the Season Pass, which will be raised in price to £24 on 8th December. Currently it's £16. Techland announced its intention to up the price about a week ago, explaining that The Following had grown so large it required a bigger price. Alternatively you can buy The Following alone for £16.

The Following introduces drivable buggies to the game, which can be murderously modified and full-throttled around a giant new map that's the same size as Dying Light's current maps combined, apparently. See it in the trailer below.

Dying Light came out at the very beginning of 2015. Made by the team who brought us Dead Island, it presented a familiar premise: co-operative zombie slaying, albeit this time with Parkour - free-running - manoeuvrability. It was a bit scruffy back then but after nearly a year of updates it's in better shape.

​
Sauce: Eurogamer

- - - Updated - - -

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CVn19xZUwAA6pAs.jpg:large​


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Bhargav (Jan 5, 2016)

Dying Light Enhanced Edition for PC Pre-Order Up @ GametheShop.com 

*i.imgur.com/y9A3PBq.jpg?1


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 16, 2016)

Now Available on GOG


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Now Available on GOG


I did not saw that coming. Its sad that Steam has region pricing for us and GOG doesn't.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 16, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I did not saw that coming. Its sad that Steam has region pricing for us and GOG doesn't.



U can always buy from GOG Russia they don't ban u for that


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2016)

alienempire said:


> U can always buy from GOG Russia they don't ban u for that


Which VPN after the hoolah of Hola.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2016)

VPN Gate - Public Free VPN Cloud by Univ of Tsukuba, Japan

- - - Updated - - -

say i get the key from GOG RU.. will i be able to activate it here in india?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 18, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> VPN Gate - Public Free VPN Cloud by Univ of Tsukuba, Japan
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> say i get the key from GOG RU.. will i be able to activate it here in india?



GOG store is DRM free it will activate anywhere in the world


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> VPN Gate - Public Free VPN Cloud by Univ of Tsukuba, Japan
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> say i get the key from GOG RU.. will i be able to activate it here in india?


Yus.


----------

